# Muffin Biz



## nikkilcotie (Feb 9, 2007)

Ok.  I'm a multi-talented-have-no-idea-what-I-wanna-do-when-I-grow-up mom and wife.  My hubby makes enough so that I don't have to work.  I've experience in planning weddings and events (about 6 years), cleaning houses (about 8 years) and baking.  Well, the only people I've ever baked for is my family and for my hubby to take goodies to work (which he says everyone raves over).  But now with the new move, (and finding out we're newly pregnant) I am hoping to be able to work from my home.  Baking.  So I've come up with a Business Idea (and I'm sure it probably exists elsewhere) bake muffins (breakfast platters, soups, sandwiches and deserts which will come later, after I find out how well it goes) and deliver them to businesses.  I'm a great cook so I'm not really worried about that (not arrogant am I?  LOL), but in the are we are moving, we don't know ANYONE.  Do any of you do something like this, or have you heard of something like this?  Any thoughts or opinions you all may have would be greatly appreciated.
Have a great weekend!!!


----------



## jkath (Feb 9, 2007)

Welcome, nikkilcotie!

I've seen it happen, as a business, but keep in mind, you'll have to consider the laws that may pertain to such an undertaking. Because you'll be selling out of your home, will you need the state health inspection? Will you be getting a business license? It is a hard thing to do! However, I know there are different laws for each state. I have a family member who had an extrodinary recipe, which everyone went crazy for. Because she's a natural salesgal, she talked the local upscale dept store (can't say names, but they have a nice coffee bar inside) to start carrying that one item from her. Her goodies got so popular, she began baking other things from them as well. This led to her starting a cake business, which now flourishes.
Best of luck in this idea, in your new home and most importantly, with your new little one!


----------



## Candocook (Feb 9, 2007)

Health Department rules/regs will be #1. 
After that it is all about salesmanship with flyers, etc.


----------



## Katie H (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi nikkilcotie, welcome to DC.

As jkath mentioned, you'll have to pay attention to rules and regs for your area.

At one time, Buck and I looked into using our house as a bed and breakfast facility.  Just the things we would've had to do to comply was dizzying.  One of the snags we ran into was that we had pets, which the health folks viewed as potential for unsanitary conditions for the kitchen part of having a bed and breakfast.  As it turned out, we're glad we didn't pursue the idea.

Your idea is similar to how Paula Deen began.  She had a business she called the "Bag Lady," which involved hawking bag lunches to businesses in her area.  Now you see where she is, so don't give up on your dream.  You just may have to jump through a few hoops and take a few detours.

Also, you will have to become a salesman to promote your business.  If you are not much of a salesperson, you will have to hone that skill.


----------



## Constance (Feb 9, 2007)

Your situation and state of mind are so like mine were! While I went a different route (greenhouses), it's all the same, if you're in business for yourself...any business. And I can tell you one thing, for sure: When you're starting a new business, it requires just about ALL your attention for a while (several years).
Please don't do this when you're expecting. You're soon going to have a little one that will need all the time you can give. I think it will take a little while before you to get bored with that job. Once the babe is old enough for daycare, you'll be able to go gung ho!


----------



## StirBlue (Feb 9, 2007)

nikkilcotie said:
			
		

> Ok. I'm a multi-talented-have-no-idea-what-I-wanna-do-when-I-grow-up mom and wife. My hubby makes enough so that I don't have to work. I've experience in planning weddings and events (about 6 years), cleaning houses (about 8 years) and baking. Well, the only people I've ever baked for is my family and for my hubby to take goodies to work (which he says everyone raves over). But now with the new move, (and finding out we're newly pregnant) I am hoping to be able to work from my home. Baking. So I've come up with a Business Idea (and I'm sure it probably exists elsewhere) bake muffins (breakfast platters, soups, sandwiches and deserts which will come later, after I find out how well it goes) and deliver them to businesses. I'm a great cook so I'm not really worried about that (not arrogant am I? LOL), but in the are we are moving, we don't know ANYONE. Do any of you do something like this, or have you heard of something like this? Any thoughts or opinions you all may have would be greatly appreciated.
> Have a great weekend!!!


 
  We have a couple of businesses in the area that do this sort of business.  Their clients are college degree employed professionals who live private elite lives and their servants accept the delivery. It's sort of like having supper catered.   
   The bakery business is on the decline here.  Grocery stores are down sizing their bakery depts.  Bakery shops are consigning donut/muffin pastries to convenience stores and they have a bunch of mark down bags at the end of the day.    
   Catering work is not flexible and neither are babies.  Young mothers make the big bucks getting a daycare license and taking care of children.  1+1=2
   Since you are moving to a new area where you will not have references the daycare license will be the reference you need.


----------



## nikkilcotie (Feb 10, 2007)

*Thanks Everyone!!!*

Thank you ALL so much for all your advice!!!  It is pretty intimidating, with all the laws and such.  I have found out that I would need a special license and health inspector before continuing on with this idea.  With the brand new house we're moving into, hopefully I'll pass!  I've also contacted a couple businesses in that area, just to see how open they are to my idea and so far have gotten positive feedback.  I have a 3 year old little girl who is soon to be in daycare, and I've got about 8 months before baby 2 comes along .  Right now I'll just take it one step at a time, hope for the best, and please as many palates as I can!  I have to say, joining this online group is extremely more sastifying than I expected.  Thanks again for everyone's  words of wisdom!  Talk to you soon!


----------

